# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Fresh seafood

## takinitslow

If you are going to be in Portland you have to try the fish at Blacks on Winifred beach its awesome

----------


## Vince

DAMN!! That looks GOOD!!!

----------


## takinitslow

I feel ya Vince I have been salivating for some good seafood. I did go to my local Jamaica restaurant and got some great Jerk Chicken a couple days ago to tide me over till I make my journey!!!

----------


## sammyb

looks SOOOO good!

----------

